# 2008: Weekly competiton results & rankings



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy new year everybody


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 1, 2008)

Will this ever get updated? XD


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes it will. I was planning to do it today, but I don't have the files here. I will be home next weekend.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 6, 2008)

so... this weekend?


----------



## hdskull (Jan 18, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> so... this weekend?



Last weekend, haha.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah i hope arnauds not dead. hes been saying he'll post it for a while


----------



## pjk (Jan 23, 2008)

Guys, just so you all know, organizing and holding all of the results takes *a lot* of time. I remember when I handled it about a year ago, and all we had was 2x2-5x5 speedsolving, it took me several hours each week to organize and update records. Considering that Arnaud has a full time job, and the amount of data for each weekly competition these days, I find it quite impressive that he gets all the scrambles going each week.

Please, give Arnaud some time. He will post them when he has them ready, rest assured.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 23, 2008)

Arnaud is indeed not dead, but I have been on vacation (skiing) and away from the computer where all of the results are stored. Sunday/Monday everything from 2007 will be posted and maybe even some of 2008.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 23, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Arnaud is indeed not dead, but I have been on vacation (skiing) and away from the computer where all of the results are stored. Sunday/Monday everything from 2007 will be posted and maybe even some of 2008.



Excellent news, thanks!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Arnaud is indeed not dead, but I have been on vacation (skiing) and away from the computer where all of the results are stored. Sunday/Monday everything from 2007 will be posted and maybe even some of 2008.


Alright!
On Tuesday, Olympicubes will bring out the 6x6x6, and on Wednesday Yish is boarding a plain to fly to Arnaud and demonstrate his skills.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 25, 2008)

And Arnaud will tell us that Yish really does have a super fast method and everybody will learn it and adapt it to the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 and in the next competition all those world records will break. 

I also understand how hard it is to catch up with things. So the wait makes when the results come that much better.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 26, 2008)

wait.... lucas, are both those things true?


----------



## tim (Jan 26, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> wait.... lucas, are both those things true?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 28, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm
 jk


----------



## tim (Jan 28, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm
> jk



doh! you're right


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 8, 2009)

*Competitions 2008*

Where are those? Am I blind?
I intended to sum up the results for last year (at slow pace).
Are they gone now? (Not sticky enough?)


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 8, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Where are those? Am I blind?
> I intended to sum up the results for last year (at slow pace).
> Are they gone now? (Not sticky enough?)



If you look towards the bottom of the page, there is a "display options" box. The default setting is to only show threads from the past 100 days, but if you change that, you should be able to see all of the old threads.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Where are those? Am I blind?
> I intended to sum up the results for last year (at slow pace).
> Are they gone now? (Not sticky enough?)



Oooh that would be so good if you could! I look forward to it!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Where are those? Am I blind?
> I intended to sum up the results for last year (at slow pace).
> Are they gone now? (Not sticky enough?)


Only do that if you have a lot of extra free time. All I need to finish the results from "Worlds 2007" to "Mats takes over" are about 3 days with nothing much to do. But since I only seem to have 1 of those days once a month....


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Where are those? Am I blind?
> ...



It has many purposes:

Several people has actually expressed an opinion that it could still be fun to
get the results from last year.

I get a pause now and then in my building efforts (renovating part of our house) 
and get to practise each weeks 3x3bld (and maybe some 4x4bld too 

I get to further develop the program(s) so I don't need to spend much time
each week checking on 2009:s wc.

And as to have "taken over" I do not really know about that. With a little (or
not so little) further development I may not be ashamed any more to let 
someone other have the program so then you can run it yourself  I may get
less enthusiastic with cubing when I realize that I was "last in the lists for all
but the blind events for X weeks in a row".

We'll take a little step at a time.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 8, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> If you look towards the bottom of the page, there is a "display options" box. The default setting is to only show threads from the past 100 days, but if you change that, you should be able to see all of the old threads.



Thanks David, that was exactly it!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 30, 2009)

*Results week 1-13 2008*

These results are calculated by my program, but hardly checked at all by me
manually. Still they may hold some fun value.

*Grand total*

1652 Mike Hughey
1547 AvGalen
1347 masterofthebass
1142 Jason Baum
1051 Erik
973 ExoCorsair
765 Pedro
687 cmhardw
653 philkt731
625 Henrik
533 Dene
516 Karthik
504 alexc
503 hdskull
470 joey
462 Jack
382 vlarsen
380 qqwref
350 tim
343 Derrick Eide17
294 pjk
286 Hiram
247 jeff081692
213 sam
211 FU
187 tsaoenator
186 Piotr
174 CraigBouchard
161 Jacco
144 guusrs
143 MistArts
133 KJiptner
129 Sin-H
126 isaacthecuber
125 Kenny
122 LarsN
122 deathbypapercutz
118 malcolm
117 TimC
101 Kristoffer
76 Lt-UnReaL
56 Cerberus
56 ThePizzaGuy92
52 Siraj A.
48 dudemanpp
47 icke
46 Rebecca Hughey
45 Gunnar
43 Kenneth
42 rafal
42 Swordsman Kirby
33 Mirek
29 78904321
28 Ewks
28 keemy
27 King Koopa
27 Leo
27 Marie Hughey
25 dolphyfan
23 Harris Chan
22 pete
22 mrCage
22 Dyste
21 dbeyer
20 alltooamorous
18 jtjogobonito
17 Rama
17 DennisStrehlau
17 mkriegs
16 Raffael
15 36duong
15 Lotsofsloths
15 ShadenSmith
14 Lofty
13 KConny
13 Jilvin
10 dChan
10 aznblur
8 cuber
8 slncuber21
8 amateurguy
8 brad711
4 cmv0116
4 newbiecubie

*2x2x2
*

156 Jason Baum
139 Erik
120 ExoCorsair
112 masterofthebass
96 jeff081692
94 AvGalen
78 Henrik
76 alexc
70 hdskull
65 Mike Hughey
63 Jack
51 Pedro
50 joey
45 sam
43 Derrick Eide17
42 vlarsen
39 qqwref
34 Karthik
33 Sin-H
25 TimC
21 isaacthecuber
18 Siraj A.
18 Swordsman Kirby
16 ThePizzaGuy92
16 Kristoffer
15 Piotr
14 pjk
11 Gunnar
11 Cerberus
10 KJiptner
9 Rebecca Hughey
9 CraigBouchard
7 FU
7 78904321
6 Leo
6 Kenny
5 Jacco
4 LarsN
4 slncuber21
4 Marie Hughey
3 dChan
3 Ewks
3 DennisStrehlau

*3x3x3 
*

252 Jason Baum
220 Erik
217 masterofthebass
189 FU
172 ExoCorsair
169 Karthik
164 pjk
160 Dene
150 joey
131 alexc
127 Pedro
116 AvGalen
112 Henrik
109 hdskull
106 cmhardw
98 Hiram
91 Mike Hughey
91 Jack
82 deathbypapercutz
82 tsaoenator
76 Lt-UnReaL
70 sam
66 jeff081692
61 qqwref
60 Sin-H
50 TimC
49 Jacco
49 vlarsen
48 malcolm
42 KJiptner
38 MistArts
32 Kristoffer
32 isaacthecuber
30 CraigBouchard
28 keemy
27 King Koopa
27 dudemanpp
24 Cerberus
24 Swordsman Kirby
23 Harris Chan
23 philkt731
22 Dyste
21 Piotr
21 Rebecca Hughey
20 Siraj A.
20 alltooamorous
20 Kenny
18 jtjogobonito
18 Derrick Eide17
17 Gunnar
16 guusrs
15 Ewks
15 Lotsofsloths
14 78904321
13 Jilvin
11 LarsN
10 Kenneth
9 DennisStrehlau
9 ShadenSmith
8 amateurguy
8 brad711
8 Leo
7 dChan
7 mkriegs
5 36duong
5 Raffael
4 cmv0116
4 newbiecubie
4 slncuber21
4 Marie Hughey

*4x4x4
*

193 masterofthebass
163 ExoCorsair
155 Jason Baum
153 AvGalen
138 Karthik
137 Erik
133 Pedro
115 Mike Hughey
89 Henrik
82 Dene
79 pjk
63 vlarsen
58 Jack
57 hdskull
56 alexc
56 qqwref
54 Hiram
34 LarsN
30 icke
30 MistArts
22 joey
21 Piotr
18 Kenny
18 CraigBouchard
17 Rama
17 ThePizzaGuy92
17 philkt731
16 isaacthecuber
15 KJiptner
14 tsaoenator
14 Kristoffer
13 Derrick Eide17
12 dudemanpp
11 Raffael
11 Cerberus
10 Jacco
9 Siraj A.
8 cuber
7 Leo
7 FU
7 jeff081692
6 ShadenSmith
5 36duong

*5x5x5
*

160 ExoCorsair
147 masterofthebass
136 AvGalen
102 Mike Hughey
86 Erik
70 Jason Baum
64 Henrik
47 vlarsen
44 qqwref
41 Derrick Eide17
41 Jack
30 Dene
30 Pedro
22 LarsN
19 Jacco
16 KJiptner
13 CraigBouchard
12 Piotr
11 philkt731
10 isaacthecuber
7 Kenny
6 Leo
6 Kristoffer
6 joey

*3x3 one handed
*

154 Jason Baum
147 masterofthebass
133 Pedro
124 philkt731
124 Erik
120 AvGalen
113 Dene
101 hdskull
88 Mike Hughey
84 alexc
47 ExoCorsair
46 qqwref
43 Hiram
42 malcolm
40 deathbypapercutz
40 Jack
37 pjk
35 Piotr
35 Henrik
33 vlarsen
33 sam
27 Derrick Eide17
27 Jacco
20 Sin-H
19 tsaoenator
19 joey
17 Gunnar
16 isaacthecuber
15 CraigBouchard
14 Lofty
14 Kristoffer
10 MistArts
10 Kenny
9 dudemanpp
8 FU
8 78904321
6 dolphyfan
6 Cerberus
5 DennisStrehlau

*3x3 with feet
*

75 Dene
66 Mike Hughey
21 ExoCorsair
9 CraigBouchard
7 isaacthecuber
6 masterofthebass
5 vlarsen

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
*

144 philkt731
123 cmhardw
107 Mike Hughey
97 ExoCorsair
90 Erik
84 joey
78 Jason Baum
77 AvGalen
63 Derrick Eide17
54 alexc
49 jeff081692
45 masterofthebass
41 tim
39 hdskull
33 Jack
25 vlarsen
23 Kenny
19 qqwref
16 TimC
15 Kristoffer
14 CraigBouchard
6 LarsN
5 MistArts
4 dolphyfan
4 sam
4 isaacthecuber

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
*

170 cmhardw
143 Mike Hughey
129 Jason Baum
121 philkt731
115 joey
114 Karthik
105 Pedro
97 tim
96 AvGalen
91 Hiram
79 alexc
72 tsaoenator
71 hdskull
58 masterofthebass
57 Derrick Eide17
56 Henrik
51 Erik
50 KJiptner
49 Dene
35 vlarsen
31 Jacco
28 LarsN
28 malcolm
26 Jack
25 Piotr
25 jeff081692
24 qqwref
21 MistArts
21 CraigBouchard
20 Kenny
17 rafal
17 ThePizzaGuy92
17 TimC
11 isaacthecuber
10 mkriegs
7 pete
6 dolphyfan

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
*

137 cmhardw
130 Mike Hughey
73 Jason Baum
67 tim
62 Pedro
44 Henrik
38 masterofthebass
21 dbeyer
12 rafal
10 CraigBouchard
8 LarsN

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
*

132 Mike Hughey
109 cmhardw
13 rafal
10 Henrik

*3x3 Multi blind
*

145 tim
96 Mike Hughey
56 Karthik
42 Pedro
40 Derrick Eide17
31 Henrik
12 Kenny
10 alexc
10 hdskull
9 LarsN
7 joey
6 ThePizzaGuy92
4 pete
4 philkt731
4 Jacco

*3x3 Match the scramble
*

55 AvGalen
5 Mike Hughey

*2-3-4 Relay
*

5 AvGalen
4 ExoCorsair
3 Mike Hughey

*2-3-4-5 Relay
*

93 philkt731
89 AvGalen
78 masterofthebass
70 Mike Hughey
54 Jason Baum
50 ExoCorsair
44 Erik
38 qqwref
35 vlarsen
23 Jack
17 icke
13 Henrik
12 CraigBouchard
11 Pedro
10 aznblur
9 isaacthecuber
7 Piotr
6 Derrick Eide17
5 dolphyfan
5 Karthik
5 TimC
4 Cerberus
4 Kenny
4 Jacco
4 Kristoffer
4 jeff081692

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay
*

5 mrCage

*Magic
*

57 AvGalen
47 Mike Hughey
42 Henrik
37 ExoCorsair
31 masterofthebass
27 sam
26 Erik
12 Derrick Eide17
12 Kenneth
10 Marie Hughey
9 Jacco
7 Rebecca Hughey
6 Ewks
5 36duong
5 joey

*Master Magic
*

46 AvGalen
45 Mike Hughey
44 ExoCorsair
41 masterofthebass
34 sam
30 Erik
15 Kenneth
15 Henrik
11 qqwref
9 Rebecca Hughey
9 Marie Hughey

*Clock
*

46 AvGalen
28 masterofthebass
7 Henrik
6 CraigBouchard
6 qqwref
4 TimC
3 Erik
3 Jacco

*Pyraminx
*

74 masterofthebass
59 AvGalen
42 Erik
39 Mike Hughey
25 Piotr
23 ExoCorsair
16 Jack
7 qqwref
6 Kenneth
6 Henrik
5 Siraj A.
4 dolphyfan
4 Ewks
4 CraigBouchard

*Megaminx
*

75 AvGalen
72 Mike Hughey
31 masterofthebass
23 Henrik
20 Pedro
17 Erik
16 Jack
12 qqwref

*Square-1
*

101 masterofthebass
86 AvGalen
75 Mike Hughey
37 Pedro
30 vlarsen
28 Erik
21 Jason Baum
16 Jack
5 Kenny

*3x3x3 fewest moves
*

237 AvGalen
161 Mike Hughey
128 guusrs
116 philkt731
46 hdskull
42 cmhardw
39 MistArts
39 Jack
35 ExoCorsair
33 Mirek
25 Piotr
24 Dene
23 Derrick Eide17
18 vlarsen
17 mrCage
17 qqwref
16 Sin-H
14 alexc
14 Erik
14 Pedro
13 KConny
13 CraigBouchard
12 joey
11 pete


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow, Jason Baum is on a roll...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 7, 2009)

*Results week 14-26 2008*

Here are results for the second quarter of 2008.
The results are not particularly well checked.

Of the 13 weekly contests Mike Hughey won 12 and Dan Cohen 1.


*Grand total*

1772 Mike Hughey
1327 AvGalen
676 alexc
567 philkt731
560 Dene
513 Henrik
483 ExoCorsair
434 cmhardw
366 masterofthebass
303 Derrick Eide17
296 Pedro
253 Karthik
233 Jacco
229 Jai
221 ccchips296
218 Jason Baum
185 rafal
176 Raffael
169 MistArts
166 tim
146 Jude
137 joey
129 tsaoenator
115 Erik
113 *LukeMayn*
111 FU
106 sam
103 qqwref
97 pjk
95 niKo
84 dChan
78 guusrs
74 fanwuq
72 FredM
70 Jack
66 TobiasDaneels
65 amateurguy
65 36duong
62 Rubik's Cube Fan
61 linkmaster03
57 SajberPinGu
53 Jh543
50 vlarsen
45 NoahE
43 dudemanpp
40 hdskull
39 pete
34 fazrulz
34 Nghia
31 Arget
29 MTGjumper
29 icke
29 DennisStrehlau
27 coopersacatfilms
27 dbeyer
26 Mirek
23 Lotsofsloths
22 jackolanternsoup
22 scuber123
20 Mohammad96
18 Ruggles
18 LarsN
16 ROOT
16 Lt-UnReaL
15 KJiptner
14 LaffyTaffyKidd
14 Hadley4000
12 Lucas Garron
11 popstar_dave
10 Henxu
9 Zigosity
9 Rebecca Hughey
9 typhoonbay2
8 MasakitChan
7 RafaelChan
7 ThePizzaGuy92
7 Marie Hughey 
6 immortalcube
6 Alex DiTuro
6 hawkmp4
5 slncuber21
5 Marie Hughey
5 Paiev
4 YoutubeDAP
4 Smartyy

*2x2x2*

101 AvGalen
83 ExoCorsair
78 Mike Hughey
59 Jai
58 alexc
58 Henrik
47 Karthik
42 Jacco
36 Erik
29 Jude
29 Pedro
26 Derrick Eide17
25 *LukeMayn*
23 MistArts
20 linkmaster03
18 FU
16 Raffael
15 dChan
15 philkt731
15 masterofthebass
13 Jack
12 Rubik's Cube Fan
11 sam
10 FredM
9 qqwref
8 NoahE
8 coopersacatfilms
8 Arget
8 TobiasDaneels
7 vlarsen
7 scuber123
6 joey
5 Jh543
4 fazrulz
4 Smartyy
4 Nghia
4 SajberPinGu
3 Ruggles
3 Marie Hughey 
3 popstar_dave
3 Dene
3 36duong

*3x3x3 *

176 Dene
136 ExoCorsair
133 cmhardw
131 AvGalen
123 alexc
102 ccchips296
100 Jai
100 Mike Hughey
95 niKo
94 Karthik
92 Henrik
90 Jason Baum
71 Jacco
67 FU
67 joey
65 *LukeMayn*
62 masterofthebass
58 Pedro
53 tsaoenator
52 Derrick Eide17
50 Rubik's Cube Fan
50 sam
49 MistArts
45 Erik
45 pjk
42 TobiasDaneels
42 Raffael
39 Jude
37 fanwuq
34 amateurguy
30 36duong
29 MTGjumper
29 NoahE
27 dbeyer
26 dChan
26 philkt731
25 fazrulz
24 linkmaster03
23 Arget
23 Jh543
20 Mohammad96
20 qqwref
19 hdskull
19 coopersacatfilms
18 dudemanpp
17 Lotsofsloths
16 Lt-UnReaL
16 SajberPinGu
15 scuber123
14 LaffyTaffyKidd
14 Jack
13 FredM
12 guusrs
11 vlarsen
10 jackolanternsoup
10 Henxu
9 Zigosity
8 MasakitChan
8 popstar_dave
7 RafaelChan
6 immortalcube
6 hawkmp4
6 Nghia
5 slncuber21
5 Marie Hughey
5 Hadley4000
5 LarsN
4 YoutubeDAP
4 Ruggles
4 Rebecca Hughey
4 Marie Hughey 
4 typhoonbay2

*4x4x4*

128 AvGalen
105 Mike Hughey
100 Dene
100 ExoCorsair
84 alexc
68 tsaoenator
44 masterofthebass
40 Henrik
38 ccchips296
37 Pedro
31 Jacco
30 Raffael
27 Jude
26 Jason Baum
25 MistArts
22 icke
22 Karthik
22 pjk
16 TobiasDaneels
13 philkt731
12 vlarsen
11 FredM
11 qqwref
11 SajberPinGu
11 Derrick Eide17
9 Jai
9 dudemanpp
6 jackolanternsoup
5 fazrulz
5 Ruggles
5 linkmaster03
5 fanwuq
5 Nghia
5 typhoonbay2
5 36duong

*5x5x5*

121 AvGalen
101 Mike Hughey
97 ExoCorsair
87 Dene
35 masterofthebass
29 Derrick Eide17
20 Pedro
20 Henrik
18 Raffael
18 pjk
15 Karthik
13 philkt731
13 Jacco
11 qqwref
10 Jason Baum
8 dudemanpp
8 alexc
6 vlarsen
6 Ruggles
6 SajberPinGu

*3x3 one handed*

125 philkt731
114 Dene
95 AvGalen
80 Mike Hughey
55 alexc
54 ccchips296
38 masterofthebass
38 Jason Baum
33 Henrik
26 sam
23 Derrick Eide17
22 Jai
20 fanwuq
20 Jacco
20 FU
19 dChan
18 Jude
18 Jh543
15 Pedro
13 Jack
12 pjk
11 qqwref
11 hdskull
10 FredM
10 Raffael
9 ExoCorsair
8 dudemanpp
7 SajberPinGu
6 *LukeMayn*
6 jackolanternsoup
6 joey
5 vlarsen
5 Paiev
5 MistArts

*3x3 with feet*

80 Dene
66 Mike Hughey
6 Derrick Eide17
5 Henrik

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

81 philkt731
75 Mike Hughey
57 AvGalen
43 alexc
40 cmhardw
39 Derrick Eide17
17 ExoCorsair
13 Jude
12 fanwuq
10 MistArts
10 masterofthebass
10 joey
9 *LukeMayn*
8 dChan
6 Alex DiTuro
5 qqwref
5 Jack
5 Henrik

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

123 Mike Hughey
119 alexc
88 Henrik
85 AvGalen
79 cmhardw
70 philkt731
40 Derrick Eide17
37 masterofthebass
33 Jason Baum
31 amateurguy
28 rafal
27 ccchips296
24 Karthik
23 joey
20 Jacco
19 Nghia
16 dChan
15 KJiptner
15 Raffael
13 LarsN
12 Lucas Garron
12 ExoCorsair
11 Erik
10 hdskull
9 qqwref
9 SajberPinGu
8 NoahE
8 tsaoenator
8 Jude
7 ThePizzaGuy92
6 Lotsofsloths
6 MistArts
6 FU

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

121 Mike Hughey
94 cmhardw
46 alexc
43 Henrik
41 Pedro
11 tim
11 masterofthebass
8 Karthik
8 rafal
8 Derrick Eide17

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

134 Mike Hughey
88 cmhardw
66 rafal
23 tim
11 alexc

*3x3 Multi blind*

213 Mike Hughey
127 tim
93 alexc
73 Henrik
71 rafal
48 Pedro
43 Karthik
29 DennisStrehlau
12 joey
7 Jacco
6 Raffael
5 Derrick Eide17
4 masterofthebass

*3x3 Match the scramble*

71 AvGalen
62 Mike Hughey
51 philkt731
13 masterofthebass
7 qqwref

*2-3-4 Relay*

66 philkt731
62 AvGalen
45 Mike Hughey
32 alexc
10 Raffael
9 masterofthebass
8 *LukeMayn*
7 Pedro
6 Derrick Eide17
6 MistArts
5 ExoCorsair
4 vlarsen
3 icke

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

75 AvGalen
68 philkt731
59 Mike Hughey
12 rafal
10 Raffael
8 masterofthebass
7 Derrick Eide17
7 Pedro
7 Henrik
6 ExoCorsair
5 vlarsen
4 icke
4 alexc

*Magic*

37 AvGalen
33 Mike Hughey
27 36duong
22 Henrik
10 sam
9 Jai
7 Raffael
5 Erik
5 masterofthebass
4 qqwref
4 Jack
4 Jacco
3 Rebecca Hughey
3 linkmaster03
2 joey

*Master Magic*

40 Mike Hughey
29 AvGalen
9 sam
8 Jacco
4 Erik
4 Henrik
4 ExoCorsair
3 masterofthebass
2 Rebecca Hughey

*Clock*

37 AvGalen
11 masterofthebass
5 Jacco
4 qqwref
4 Henrik
3 Hadley4000

*Pyraminx*

52 AvGalen
39 Mike Hughey
30 Jai
18 masterofthebass
14 Erik
14 ExoCorsair
12 Henrik
9 linkmaster03
9 Pedro
7 Jh543
6 Hadley4000
5 qqwref
5 Jack
4 SajberPinGu
4 Derrick Eide17

*Megaminx*

79 Mike Hughey
72 AvGalen
21 masterofthebass
18 Pedro
16 ROOT
12 philkt731
7 qqwref
7 Derrick Eide17
7 Henrik
5 tim

*Square-1*

78 AvGalen
65 Mike Hughey
22 masterofthebass
21 Jason Baum
7 Derrick Eide17
7 Pedro

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

154 Mike Hughey
96 AvGalen
66 guusrs
45 MistArts
39 pete
33 Derrick Eide17
28 FredM
27 philkt731
26 Mirek
16 Jack
12 Jude
12 Raffael
12 Jacco
11 joey


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 14, 2009)

*Results week 27-39 2008*

Here we go again.
This quarter of a year Mike won all 13 weeks, overwhelmingly. Much due to
the new events 6&7bld. And diligence 


*Grand total*

2660 Mike Hughey
1636 AvGalen
810 Dene
799 philkt731
770 Derrick Eide17
661 alexc
439 Erik
430 Vault312
300 cmhardw
292 joey
272 not_kevin
238 Pedro
228 Jacco
217 Tim Reynolds
208 jazzthief81
199 MistArts
183 Ryanrex116
173 Jack
166 isaacthecuber
157 Jason Baum
152 tsaoenator
151 Jai
145 fazrulz
144 Ville Seppänen
142 slncuber21
130 MatsLuthman
110 nitrocan
107 pjk
102 guusrs
95 Hubdra
84 hdskull
83 hawkmp4
82 ExoCorsair
80 *LukeMayn*
75 ShadenSmith
71 sgowal
67 vlarsen
65 fcwy1
62 MasakitChan
62 Mirek
62 syuhei222
61 Rubixcubematt
59 jorge19ts
54 Kenny
53 Joey Gouly
52 fanwuq
48 Jude
47 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
47 CharlieCooper
46 FredM
45 Charlie Cooper
42 rubiksfriend
41 King Koopa
39 dChan
37 blah
35 Brett
31 ThePizzaGuy92
29 Stachuk1992
26 Rubixgod
25 Karthik
24 Swordsman Kirby
24 MTGjumper
21 Carson
18 gogozerg
17 doublegun19
17 Lucas Garron
16 ConnorCuber
16 Rosson91
15 Piotr
14 Rama
13 envy253
13 Lt-UnReaL
12 NickNack
12 mam046
10 Callum
10 Henrik
10 sheriff
10 chewinggumy
9 rachmaninovian
9 ROOT
9 Marie Hughey
7 Rebecca Hughey
5 36duong
4 InternetTom
4 Tim_Likes_Cubing

*2x2x2*

122 Erik
101 AvGalen
96 philkt731
85 Vault312
74 Mike Hughey
54 alexc
52 MistArts
48 Dene
38 Jai
37 joey
36 not_kevin
35 Ryanrex116
28 Jacco
26 hawkmp4
26 isaacthecuber
26 Jack
25 slncuber21
25 Jason Baum
21 sgowal
20 ExoCorsair
19 Pedro
19 fazrulz
18 Swordsman Kirby
16 Derrick Eide17
15 syuhei222
15 Tim Reynolds
15 hdskull
13 Joey Gouly
13 ShadenSmith
13 nitrocan
13 *LukeMayn*
13 pjk
12 Jude
12 Kenny
12 jorge19ts
11 ThePizzaGuy92
10 Henrik
10 ConnorCuber
10 King Koopa
9 MasakitChan
9 vlarsen
8 Rubixgod
8 CharlieCooper
8 fanwuq
7 doublegun19
7 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
6 Carson
6 fcwy1
6 Charlie Cooper
6 dChan
5 Stachuk1992
4 NickNack
4 Rubixcubematt

*3x3x3 *

141 Dene
134 Erik
111 Derrick Eide17
101 AvGalen
82 Hubdra
80 Mike Hughey
74 Vault312
67 alexc
64 philkt731
60 tsaoenator
59 jazzthief81
59 joey
55 Pedro
55 fazrulz
48 nitrocan
45 cmhardw
45 Jai
43 not_kevin
42 Jason Baum
41 MasakitChan
38 Jacco
37 sgowal
37 isaacthecuber
36 Ville Seppänen
34 slncuber21
33 Jack
32 *LukeMayn*
27 fcwy1
24 Rubixcubematt
24 ShadenSmith
24 ExoCorsair
24 MTGjumper
21 pjk
20 Kenny
18 CharlieCooper
18 rubiksfriend
18 hdskull
17 syuhei222
17 jorge19ts
17 Tim Reynolds
16 Joey Gouly
16 Ryanrex116
16 Rosson91
15 Karthik
15 King Koopa
14 Jude
13 envy253
13 Lt-UnReaL
13 hawkmp4
13 Brett
11 blah
10 doublegun19
10 chewinggumy
10 vlarsen
10 MistArts
9 dChan
8 Carson
8 Rubixgod
8 NickNack
7 Charlie Cooper
6 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
5 Callum
5 Stachuk1992
5 Marie Hughey
5 36duong
4 Tim_Likes_Cubing
4 Rebecca Hughey

*4x4x4*

119 Dene
111 AvGalen
88 Mike Hughey
83 Vault312
65 tsaoenator
62 Derrick Eide17
53 alexc
49 jazzthief81
40 pjk
38 philkt731
36 joey
34 Jacco
32 Erik
31 Jack
30 isaacthecuber
25 MistArts
23 not_kevin
22 slncuber21
20 Jai
19 Ville Seppänen
19 fazrulz
16 syuhei222
15 Ryanrex116
15 ExoCorsair
14 vlarsen
13 Kenny
13 Tim Reynolds
13 Jason Baum
11 King Koopa
11 Brett
10 Rubixgod
9 rachmaninovian
9 jorge19ts
6 fcwy1
6 Charlie Cooper
5 ShadenSmith
5 MasakitChan
5 mam046
5 *LukeMayn*
5 Hubdra

*5x5x5*

132 AvGalen
115 Dene
91 Mike Hughey
81 Derrick Eide17
45 jazzthief81
37 alexc
36 philkt731
34 Tim Reynolds
33 pjk
29 Jack
24 isaacthecuber
21 Jason Baum
20 not_kevin
19 Jacco
15 Erik
14 Rama
14 joey
13 Ryanrex116
13 Vault312
13 ExoCorsair
13 tsaoenator
13 vlarsen
10 jorge19ts
9 Kenny
8 Pedro
7 Ville Seppänen
6 slncuber21
6 MistArts

*6x6x6*

109 AvGalen
97 Mike Hughey
65 Dene
30 Tim Reynolds
24 Jason Baum
11 Pedro
10 Jack
9 Jacco
9 Erik
8 cmhardw

*7x7x7*

122 AvGalen
109 Dene
105 Mike Hughey
33 Derrick Eide17
32 Tim Reynolds
21 Jason Baum
11 Jack
9 alexc

*3x3 one handed*

129 Dene
109 AvGalen
89 Mike Hughey
87 philkt731
70 Derrick Eide17
70 alexc
42 not_kevin
42 Pedro
33 Jai
32 Erik
29 isaacthecuber
28 Vault312
27 slncuber21
26 Ville Seppänen
25 Jacco
23 fazrulz
20 Ryanrex116
17 joey
15 Rubixcubematt
15 hdskull
14 syuhei222
14 tsaoenator
13 blah
13 ThePizzaGuy92
12 fcwy1
11 jorge19ts
11 hawkmp4
11 Tim Reynolds
11 Brett
11 dChan
10 Jude
10 Karthik
8 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
7 MasakitChan
6 Charlie Cooper
6 CharlieCooper
6 *LukeMayn*
6 MistArts
5 Callum
5 vlarsen

*3x3 with feet*

84 Dene
65 Mike Hughey
30 Derrick Eide17
8 Erik
6 Tim Reynolds

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

88 Mike Hughey
65 AvGalen
64 philkt731
42 Derrick Eide17
36 joey
35 MatsLuthman
27 alexc
21 not_kevin
14 cmhardw
9 Joey Gouly
9 hdskull
6 ShadenSmith
6 dChan
6 Jacco
5 fanwuq
5 hawkmp4
5 nitrocan
5 Tim Reynolds
4 Jude
4 Charlie Cooper
4 InternetTom
4 ExoCorsair
4 MistArts

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

118 Mike Hughey
87 AvGalen
82 alexc
63 philkt731
61 cmhardw
44 Derrick Eide17
37 MatsLuthman
30 nitrocan
28 not_kevin
22 joey
20 Ville Seppänen
15 ShadenSmith
14 Rubixcubematt
13 Pedro
11 Jason Baum
10 sheriff
8 blah
8 Jude
8 Hubdra
7 dChan
7 fazrulz
6 Tim Reynolds
6 ExoCorsair
6 MistArts
6 Jacco

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

119 Mike Hughey
90 cmhardw
53 MatsLuthman
47 alexc
20 Ville Seppänen
18 Pedro
16 Derrick Eide17
8 ShadenSmith
8 joey

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

138 Mike Hughey
67 cmhardw
61 alexc
20 Derrick Eide17
10 Ville Seppänen

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

156 Mike Hughey

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

168 Mike Hughey
15 cmhardw
14 alexc

*3x3 Multi blind*

209 Mike Hughey
90 alexc
23 Derrick Eide17
16 philkt731
13 Pedro
6 Ville Seppänen
5 MatsLuthman
4 Rubixcubematt
4 ShadenSmith

*3x3 Match the scramble*

83 AvGalen
67 Mike Hughey
39 philkt731
21 not_kevin
8 Tim Reynolds
7 joey
5 Stachuk1992
5 Vault312
5 Pedro
5 Derrick Eide17
5 Jacco

*2-3-4 Relay*

72 AvGalen
53 Mike Hughey
47 philkt731
27 Vault312
21 not_kevin
18 alexc
13 Jacco
12 MistArts
11 fazrulz
10 isaacthecuber
9 Ryanrex116
9 slncuber21
8 Joey Gouly
7 ThePizzaGuy92
7 mam046
7 *LukeMayn*
7 vlarsen
6 Pedro
6 Jai
5 King Koopa
5 joey
4 Charlie Cooper
4 CharlieCooper
3 fcwy1
3 Stachuk1992

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

82 AvGalen
63 Mike Hughey
47 philkt731
17 not_kevin
17 Vault312
15 alexc
13 Ryanrex116
10 isaacthecuber
9 vlarsen
7 Joey Gouly
7 Jacco
6 Charlie Cooper
6 Pedro
6 joey
5 slncuber21
4 CharlieCooper
4 MistArts

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*

77 AvGalen
61 Mike Hughey
6 joey

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*

98 AvGalen
74 Mike Hughey
6 joey

*Magic*

36 Mike Hughey
18 AvGalen
12 Vault312
11 fcwy1
10 Ryanrex116
7 Carson
6 slncuber21
5 blah
4 Tim Reynolds
3 Jai
2 Marie Hughey

*Master Magic*

31 Mike Hughey
4 AvGalen
3 Rebecca Hughey
2 Marie Hughey
2 Tim Reynolds

*Snake*

8 Ryanrex116
5 slncuber21
4 alexc
2 Tim Reynolds

*Clock*

53 AvGalen
40 Mike Hughey
39 Vault312
16 Derrick Eide17
8 MistArts
6 Swordsman Kirby
6 Tim Reynolds
5 Jacco

*Pyraminx*

47 Derrick Eide17
42 Mike Hughey
27 Erik
18 Ryanrex116
9 Pedro
8 joey
7 CharlieCooper
6 Charlie Cooper
6 Jai
5 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
4 Tim Reynolds
4 AvGalen
3 hawkmp4
3 slncuber21
3 MistArts

*Megaminx*

82 Mike Hughey
74 AvGalen
43 Derrick Eide17
30 philkt731
21 Ryanrex116
20 hawkmp4
15 jazzthief81
10 Vault312
9 ROOT
9 Pedro
8 Kamil (shatan) Gorski

*Square-1*

78 AvGalen
73 Mike Hughey
50 Derrick Eide17
40 jazzthief81
24 Pedro
24 rubiksfriend
24 Erik
13 sgowal
7 Tim Reynolds
6 ConnorCuber
5 Ryanrex116
5 hawkmp4

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

160 Mike Hughey
102 guusrs
88 philkt731
62 Mirek
61 Derrick Eide17
56 AvGalen
46 FredM
46 MistArts
39 fanwuq
37 Vault312
36 Erik
33 Jacco
33 Jack
27 hdskull
25 joey
18 gogozerg
17 *LukeMayn*
15 Piotr
15 Tim Reynolds
14 nitrocan
13 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
13 alexc
11 Stachuk1992
11 fazrulz

*4x4x4 fewest moves*

193 Mike Hughey
84 philkt731
17 Lucas Garron
17 MistArts


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 22, 2009)

*Results 2008 weeks 40-52*

And the last 13 weeks.

Ditto, Mike won all weeks. Arnaud came second all weeks but one. 
Now I shall only sum up the whole year and then we can let this be history.

*Grand total*

2627 Mike Hughey
1780 AvGalen
907 Dene
702 Jude
577 Ville Seppänen
458 philkt731
405 Vault312
366 Rubixcubematt
310 fazrulz
303 Laetitia
294 Derrick Eide17
293 Karthik
273 tsaoenator
264 fcwy1
247 joey
204 MTGjumper
201 Escher
177 oyyq99999
166 Fobo911
156 fanwuq
154 ConnorCuber
138 pjk
132 guusrs
124 PeterV
121 Sa967St
118 Kian
113 Koen
112 Garmon
109 Erik
103 MistArts
100 KevinK
97 Rama
95 Henrik
86 not_kevin
80 Ville Sepp?nen
78 cmhardw
77 mazei
77 Jason Baum
77 Mats Valk
72 cookingfat
69 gavnasty
69 Jacco
69 ShadenSmith
64 Gabriel
63 ExoCorsair
54 Thompson
48 Mirek
44 camcuber
42 *LukeMayn*
41 vloc15
40 erc
40 Pedro
38 iainfs
38 FU
35 Swordsman Kirby
33 cubedrummer67
32 McWizzle94
29 Boopyman
29 CharlieCooper
29 kratos94
27 Squeek
26 rafal
25 Rebecca Hughey
24 KConny
17 Arxel
16 Matthew
16 EmersonHerrmann
16 razorjumper
15 deco122392
15 TMOY
15 Lid
13 Jgig1991
12 Statical
11 StefanPochmann
11 hawkmp4
10 d4m4s74
9 Lord Voldemort
9 nitrocan
8 kippy33
8 Lucas Garron
8 coolmission
8 riffz
6 Crickets
6 moogra
6 Marie Hughey
6 Jebediah54
5 whathelin
5 Asheboy
4 JoeG
4 Brian Rosenthal

*2x2x2*

124 philkt731
114 Jude
108 AvGalen
69 Mike Hughey
67 ConnorCuber
62 MTGjumper
57 Dene
52 Karthik
50 fazrulz
45 Rubixcubematt
40 Escher
40 Vault312
38 joey
37 Garmon
36 Erik
35 Laetitia
30 Jacco
29 Henrik
28 fcwy1
20 not_kevin
19 MistArts
19 pjk
17 Kian
16 Matthew
15 Gabriel
14 KevinK
13 Thompson
12 erc
10 camcuber
10 kratos94
10 Derrick Eide17
10 FU
9 oyyq99999
9 Boopyman
9 Mats Valk
7 mazei
7 Koen
7 ShadenSmith
6 d4m4s74
6 ExoCorsair
6 CharlieCooper
6 *LukeMayn*
5 Lord Voldemort
5 cubedrummer67
4 deco122392
4 PeterV
3 Jgig1991
3 Rebecca Hughey

*3x3x3 *

183 Dene
168 tsaoenator
144 Rubixcubematt
125 Jude
121 AvGalen
114 Vault312
107 fcwy1
101 Derrick Eide17
100 Fobo911
96 MTGjumper
93 Mike Hughey
89 Ville Seppänen
86 philkt731
81 fazrulz
81 Karthik
77 Escher
73 PeterV
71 pjk
65 ConnorCuber
63 Sa967St
54 joey
53 Laetitia
50 fanwuq
44 Rama
41 vloc15
39 Erik
36 *LukeMayn*
33 Henrik
31 Garmon
30 gavnasty
29 ExoCorsair
26 cookingfat
24 Kian
24 Jason Baum
23 iainfs
21 Ville Sepp?nen
19 Gabriel
19 McWizzle94
19 kratos94
18 KevinK
18 camcuber
18 Jacco
18 Mats Valk
17 Arxel
17 not_kevin
17 FU
16 oyyq99999
16 mazei
16 MistArts
16 razorjumper
12 Squeek
12 ShadenSmith
12 Statical
11 Thompson
11 Boopyman
10 Jgig1991
10 cubedrummer67
9 nitrocan
8 kippy33
8 coolmission
8 CharlieCooper
8 riffz
6 deco122392
6 Jebediah54
5 Asheboy
5 Koen
4 Lord Voldemort
4 d4m4s74
4 JoeG
4 Rebecca Hughey
4 Brian Rosenthal

*4x4x4*

127 AvGalen
93 Vault312
86 Mike Hughey
80 Jude
54 Karthik
50 Ville Seppänen
50 Dene
48 pjk
36 Rubixcubematt
32 MTGjumper
32 tsaoenator
30 Laetitia
27 philkt731
26 cookingfat
26 joey
24 fazrulz
24 Derrick Eide17
15 Kian
15 Jason Baum
13 mazei
13 Rama
12 Escher
12 Garmon
12 Mats Valk
11 KevinK
11 Gabriel
11 cubedrummer67
11 Henrik
10 ExoCorsair
10 Ville Sepp?nen
9 oyyq99999
9 camcuber
8 CharlieCooper
7 Thompson
6 fanwuq
5 deco122392
5 Squeek
5 Rebecca Hughey

*5x5x5*

141 Dene
135 AvGalen
93 Mike Hughey
60 philkt731
44 Ville Seppänen
41 tsaoenator
28 fazrulz
27 Laetitia
24 Vault312
23 joey
22 Karthik
18 ExoCorsair
14 Kian
12 gavnasty
11 Rama
11 Derrick Eide17
10 Gabriel
10 Mats Valk
9 not_kevin
8 oyyq99999
7 KevinK
7 CharlieCooper
6 Rebecca Hughey
6 Garmon
6 Rubixcubematt

*6x6x6*

110 AvGalen
105 Dene
95 Mike Hughey
21 Laetitia
18 joey
11 Jason Baum
9 oyyq99999
9 Gabriel
9 Mats Valk
7 Vault312

*7x7x7*

136 Dene
123 AvGalen
107 Mike Hughey
25 Laetitia
24 Derrick Eide17
9 oyyq99999
9 not_kevin
9 joey

*3x3 one handed*

140 Dene
121 Jude
105 AvGalen
84 Mike Hughey
83 philkt731
64 fcwy1
61 Ville Seppänen
57 Rubixcubematt
51 Escher
41 fazrulz
38 Sa967St
38 Fobo911
30 Vault312
29 Rama
29 Erik
25 fanwuq
23 Derrick Eide17
21 Jacco
19 Thompson
16 Jason Baum
16 EmersonHerrmann
15 not_kevin
15 tsaoenator
14 gavnasty
14 joey
12 oyyq99999
12 mazei
12 Ville Sepp?nen
12 Garmon
12 Laetitia
11 FU
10 Squeek
9 Karthik
9 ConnorCuber
7 KevinK
5 Kian
5 Koen
5 MistArts

*3x3 with feet*

80 Dene
67 Mike Hughey
5 oyyq99999
5 Escher

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

77 Mike Hughey
61 AvGalen
29 Jude
17 fazrulz
13 joey
12 fanwuq
10 KevinK
8 Garmon
8 Mats Valk
7 camcuber
7 Derrick Eide17
7 philkt731
6 oyyq99999
4 Boopyman
4 hawkmp4
4 Vault312

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

132 Mike Hughey
105 Ville Seppänen
92 AvGalen
58 Jude
43 Rubixcubematt
41 Karthik
36 Derrick Eide17
31 philkt731
30 fanwuq
28 cmhardw
26 fazrulz
26 ShadenSmith
22 Henrik
20 Sa967St
20 cookingfat
20 joey
15 iainfs
14 KevinK
14 Ville Sepp?nen
14 KConny
13 McWizzle94
12 MistArts
11 Jason Baum
10 oyyq99999
9 not_kevin
8 mazei
8 Vault312
6 Kian
6 ConnorCuber

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

111 Mike Hughey
86 Ville Seppänen
39 cmhardw
25 Pedro
18 ShadenSmith
13 rafal
10 KConny
9 Ville Sepp?nen
8 oyyq99999
8 Lucas Garron

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

135 Mike Hughey
74 Ville Seppänen
13 rafal
11 cmhardw
10 oyyq99999

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

156 Mike Hughey

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

182 Mike Hughey

*3x3 Multi blind*

115 Mike Hughey
15 Pedro
14 Rubixcubematt
13 Ville Seppänen
10 joey
6 ShadenSmith
4 oyyq99999
4 Kian
4 fazrulz

*3x3 Match the scramble*

85 AvGalen
77 Mike Hughey
20 Fobo911
13 gavnasty
7 Ville Seppänen
6 oyyq99999
5 Koen
5 Laetitia

*2-3-4 Relay*

71 AvGalen
50 Mike Hughey
33 Jude
16 Rubixcubematt
15 fazrulz
11 Kian
10 tsaoenator
8 Karthik
8 philkt731
7 oyyq99999
7 KevinK
7 cubedrummer67
6 mazei
5 Vault312
4 Escher
4 Laetitia
3 Rebecca Hughey
3 Koen
3 Garmon
3 joey

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

76 AvGalen
57 Mike Hughey
12 fazrulz
11 Kian
10 Karthik
8 KevinK
7 oyyq99999
7 tsaoenator
5 Laetitia
5 Vault312
4 Koen
4 Ville Seppänen

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*

77 AvGalen
66 Mike Hughey
7 oyyq99999

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*

92 AvGalen
78 Mike Hughey
7 oyyq99999

*Magic*

47 PeterV
40 AvGalen
38 Mike Hughey
15 fcwy1
11 Vault312
8 Fobo911
6 Lid
6 Crickets
6 moogra
6 Swordsman Kirby
5 oyyq99999
5 whathelin
5 Boopyman
4 KevinK
3 Marie Hughey
2 Rebecca Hughey
2 joey

*Master Magic*

39 Mike Hughey
32 AvGalen
4 oyyq99999
4 Lid
4 Swordsman Kirby
3 Marie Hughey
2 Rebecca Hughey
2 joey

*Snake*

11 fcwy1
7 Derrick Eide17
4 Thompson
4 Mike Hughey

*Clock*

50 AvGalen
42 Mike Hughey
35 Koen
5 Lid
4 oyyq99999

*Pyraminx*

42 Mike Hughey
41 AvGalen
34 Derrick Eide17
24 Laetitia
24 fcwy1
11 Jude
7 ConnorCuber
5 Koen
5 fanwuq
5 Erik
4 erc
4 joey
4 Mats Valk
3 Garmon

*Megaminx*

82 AvGalen
81 Mike Hughey
45 Laetitia
44 Koen
16 Karthik
15 Dene
8 oyyq99999
7 erc
7 hawkmp4
7 philkt731
5 Ville Seppänen
5 Rubixcubematt

*Square-1*

80 Mike Hughey
78 AvGalen
17 erc
17 Derrick Eide17
15 Jude
15 fcwy1
14 MTGjumper
7 oyyq99999
7 not_kevin
7 Mats Valk
6 Laetitia

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

163 Mike Hughey
132 guusrs
116 Jude
74 AvGalen
64 Vault312
51 MistArts
48 Mirek
39 Ville Seppänen
28 fanwuq
25 Swordsman Kirby
25 philkt731
15 TMOY
15 mazei
14 Ville Sepp?nen
12 fazrulz
12 Escher
11 StefanPochmann
11 Kian
11 Laetitia
11 joey

*4x4x4 fewest moves*

208 Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2009)

Woot! 8711 points last year!

Mats, did you include week 53? Arnaud did include an extra "bonus" week last year. I don't want to miss out on any points.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Woot! 8711 points last year!
> 
> Mats, did you include week 53? Arnaud did include an extra "bonus" week last year. I don't want to miss out on any points.



No, does a year have 53 weeks now??? But ok, as you have so few points I'd better add that one too then


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2009)

*Sum of 2008*

Here are the total of all results of 2008 as far as I could calculate them. Once again I would like to point out that there are many errors in these lists. I will not spend any more effort checking / correcting them. 


*Grand total*

8901 Mike Hughey
6391 AvGalen
2889 Dene
2706 philkt731
2000 Erik
1844 alexc
1758 masterofthebass
1745 Derrick Eide17
1608 Jason Baum
1607 ExoCorsair
1518 cmhardw
1346 Pedro
1248 Henrik
1146 joey
1090 Karthik
929 Jude
835 Vault312
795 Ville Seppänen
748 tsaoenator
708 Jack
691 Jacco
653 MistArts
637 pjk
631 hdskull
518 tim
500 vlarsen
490 qqwref
489 fazrulz
469 guusrs
427 Rubixcubematt
419 not_kevin
380 Jai
363 FU
329 fcwy1
319 sam
303 Laetitia
298 MTGjumper
294 isaacthecuber
293 Hiram
282 fanwuq
253 rafal
247 jeff081692
235 *LukeMayn*
221 ccchips296
217 Tim Reynolds
216 Escher
208 jazzthief81
202 Piotr
192 Raffael
187 Fobo911
183 Ryanrex116
182 Mirek
178 Kenny
177 oyyq99999
176 CraigBouchard
170 ConnorCuber
159 Sa967St
159 ShadenSmith
155 slncuber21
153 Garmon
149 KJiptner
140 LarsN
135 PeterV
133 dChan
131 Sin-H
130 MatsLuthman
128 Rama
128 malcolm
124 deathbypapercutz
119 nitrocan
118 Kian
118 FredM
116 TimC
113 Koen
106 Lt-UnReaL
105 Swordsman Kirby
100 KevinK
100 hawkmp4
100 Kristoffer
96 gavnasty
95 Hubdra
95 niKo
94 ThePizzaGuy92
93 dudemanpp
88 Rebecca Hughey
85 36duong
80 Ville Sepp?nen
77 mazei
77 Mats Valk
76 CharlieCooper
76 icke
73 amateurguy
72 cookingfat
71 sgowal
70 MasakitChan
68 King Koopa
66 erc
66 TobiasDaneels
64 Gabriel
62 syuhei222
62 Rubik's Cube Fan
61 linkmaster03
61 pete
59 jorge19ts
57 SajberPinGu
56 Cerberus
54 Thompson
53 EmersonHerrmann
53 Joey Gouly
53 Jh543
52 Siraj A.
48 dbeyer
48 aznblur
47 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
47 Marie Hughey
46 DennisStrehlau
45 Charlie Cooper
45 NoahE
45 Gunnar
44 camcuber
43 Kenneth
42 rubiksfriend
41 vloc15
38 iainfs
38 Lotsofsloths
37 blah
37 Lucas Garron
37 KConny
35 Brett
34 Nghia
33 cubedrummer67
32 McWizzle94
31 mpohl100
31 Arget
29 Boopyman
29 kratos94
29 Stachuk1992
29 78904321
28 Ewks
28 keemy
27 Squeek
27 coopersacatfilms
26 Rubixgod
26 Leo
25 ROOT
25 dolphyfan
23 Harris Chan
22 jackolanternsoup
22 scuber123
22 mrCage
22 Dyste
21 Carson
21 alltooamorous
20 mande
20 Mohammad96
18 gogozerg
18 Ruggles
18 jtjogobonito
17 Arxel
17 doublegun19
17 mkriegs
16 Matthew
16 razorjumper
16 Rosson91
15 deco122392
15 TMOY
15 Lid
14 LaffyTaffyKidd
14 Hadley4000
14 Lofty
13 Jgig1991
13 envy253
13 Jilvin
12 Statical
12 NickNack
12 mam046
11 StefanPochmann
11 popstar_dave
10 d4m4s74
10 Callum
10 sheriff
10 chewinggumy
10 Henxu
9 Lord Voldemort
9 rachmaninovian
9 Zigosity
9 typhoonbay2
9 brad711
8 kippy33
8 coolmission
8 riffz
8 cuber
7 RafaelChan
7 Marie Hughey 
6 Crickets
6 moogra
6 Jebediah54
6 immortalcube
6 Alex DiTuro
5 IamWEB
5 whathelin
5 Asheboy
5 Paiev
4 JoeG
4 Brian Rosenthal
4 InternetTom
4 Tim_Likes_Cubing
4 YoutubeDAP
4 Smartyy
4 cmv0116
4 newbiecubie

*2x2x2*

412 AvGalen
411 Erik
303 philkt731
292 Mike Hughey
230 ExoCorsair
190 alexc
184 Jason Baum
177 Henrik
158 Jude
141 masterofthebass
133 Karthik
131 joey
125 Vault312
114 Dene
105 Jacco
104 Jack
103 MistArts
100 Pedro
97 Jai
97 jeff081692
93 Derrick Eide17
87 hdskull
77 ConnorCuber
75 MTGjumper
73 fazrulz
68 not_kevin
59 vlarsen
56 sam
51 Garmon
49 Rubixcubematt
49 qqwref
47 isaacthecuber
46 pjk
44 *LukeMayn*
40 Escher
38 Swordsman Kirby
37 FU
35 Laetitia
35 Ryanrex116
34 fcwy1
33 Sin-H
29 slncuber21
27 ThePizzaGuy92
26 hawkmp4
24 dChan
24 TimC
22 erc
21 sgowal
20 linkmaster03
20 ShadenSmith
18 Siraj A.
18 Kenny
17 Kian
16 Matthew
16 Raffael
16 Kristoffer
15 Gabriel
15 syuhei222
15 Tim Reynolds
15 Piotr
14 KevinK
14 CharlieCooper
13 Thompson
13 Joey Gouly
13 nitrocan
13 Rebecca Hughey
12 jorge19ts
12 Rubik's Cube Fan
11 Ville Seppänen
11 Gunnar
11 Cerberus
11 aznblur
10 camcuber
10 kratos94
10 FredM
10 King Koopa
10 KJiptner
9 oyyq99999
9 Boopyman
9 Mats Valk
9 MasakitChan
9 CraigBouchard
8 EmersonHerrmann
8 PeterV
8 Rubixgod
8 NoahE
8 fanwuq
8 coopersacatfilms
8 Arget
8 TobiasDaneels
7 mazei
7 Koen
7 doublegun19
7 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
7 scuber123
7 78904321
6 d4m4s74
6 Carson
6 Charlie Cooper
5 Lord Voldemort
5 cubedrummer67
5 Stachuk1992
5 Jh543
5 Leo
4 deco122392
4 NickNack
4 Smartyy
4 Nghia
4 SajberPinGu
4 LarsN
4 Marie Hughey
3 Jgig1991
3 Ruggles
3 Marie Hughey 
3 popstar_dave
3 36duong
3 Ewks
3 DennisStrehlau

*3x3x3 *

674 Dene
554 Erik
480 AvGalen
417 Jason Baum
372 Mike Hughey
369 tsaoenator
362 ExoCorsair
360 Karthik
330 joey
322 alexc
305 philkt731
302 pjk
302 cmhardw
296 masterofthebass
282 Derrick Eide17
274 FU
243 Pedro
238 Henrik
190 Jude
188 Vault312
176 Jacco
168 Rubixcubematt
167 MTGjumper
161 fazrulz
147 hdskull
146 Ville Seppänen
145 Jai
140 Jack
134 fcwy1
133 *LukeMayn*
120 MistArts
120 sam
111 Fobo911
106 Lt-UnReaL
102 ccchips296
102 Hiram
95 niKo
92 Escher
87 fanwuq
84 deathbypapercutz
83 qqwref
82 Sa967St
82 Hubdra
77 PeterV
70 vlarsen
70 isaacthecuber
66 jeff081692
65 ConnorCuber
61 Sin-H
60 not_kevin
59 jazzthief81
57 nitrocan
56 malcolm
53 Laetitia
50 Rubik's Cube Fan
50 TimC
49 MasakitChan
47 Raffael
46 dudemanpp
45 ShadenSmith
44 gavnasty
44 Rama
43 slncuber21
42 TobiasDaneels
42 dChan
42 King Koopa
42 amateurguy
42 KJiptner
41 vloc15
40 Garmon
40 36duong
40 Kenny
37 sgowal
33 Rebecca Hughey
32 Lotsofsloths
32 Kristoffer
30 CraigBouchard
29 NoahE
28 guusrs
28 keemy
27 dbeyer
26 cookingfat
26 CharlieCooper
26 Swordsman Kirby
24 Kian
24 linkmaster03
24 Cerberus
23 iainfs
23 Arget
23 Jh543
23 Harris Chan
22 Dyste
21 Ville Sepp?nen
21 alltooamorous
21 Piotr
20 mpohl100
20 Mohammad96
20 Siraj A.
19 Gabriel
19 McWizzle94
19 kratos94
19 hawkmp4
19 coopersacatfilms
18 KevinK
18 camcuber
18 Mats Valk
18 rubiksfriend
18 jtjogobonito
17 Arxel
17 syuhei222
17 jorge19ts
17 Tim Reynolds
17 Gunnar
16 oyyq99999
16 mazei
16 EmersonHerrmann
16 razorjumper
16 Joey Gouly
16 Ryanrex116
16 Rosson91
16 SajberPinGu
16 LarsN
15 scuber123
15 Ewks
14 LaffyTaffyKidd
14 aznblur
14 Marie Hughey
14 78904321
13 envy253
13 Brett
13 FredM
13 Jilvin
12 Squeek
12 Statical
11 Thompson
11 Boopyman
11 blah
10 Jgig1991
10 cubedrummer67
10 doublegun19
10 chewinggumy
10 jackolanternsoup
10 Henxu
10 Kenneth
9 Zigosity
9 DennisStrehlau
9 brad711
8 kippy33
8 coolmission
8 riffz
8 Carson
8 Rubixgod
8 NickNack
8 popstar_dave
8 Leo
7 Charlie Cooper
7 RafaelChan
7 mkriegs
6 mande
6 deco122392
6 Jebediah54
6 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
6 immortalcube
6 Nghia
5 IamWEB
5 Asheboy
5 Koen
5 Callum
5 Stachuk1992
5 Hadley4000
4 Lord Voldemort
4 d4m4s74
4 JoeG
4 Brian Rosenthal
4 Tim_Likes_Cubing
4 YoutubeDAP
4 Ruggles
4 Marie Hughey 
4 typhoonbay2
4 cmv0116
4 newbiecubie

*4x4x4*

527 AvGalen
399 Mike Hughey
351 Dene
288 ExoCorsair
237 masterofthebass
214 Karthik
209 Jason Baum
193 alexc
189 pjk
179 tsaoenator
176 Vault312
170 Pedro
169 Erik
140 Henrik
114 Jude
110 Derrick Eide17
95 philkt731
89 vlarsen
89 Jack
86 MistArts
84 joey
78 Ville Seppänen
75 Jacco
67 qqwref
57 hdskull
54 Hiram
52 icke
49 jazzthief81
48 fazrulz
46 isaacthecuber
42 MTGjumper
41 Raffael
38 ccchips296
36 Rubixcubematt
34 LarsN
31 Kenny
30 Laetitia
30 Rama
29 Jai
26 cookingfat
23 not_kevin
22 slncuber21
21 dudemanpp
21 Piotr
18 CraigBouchard
17 ThePizzaGuy92
16 syuhei222
16 TobiasDaneels
15 Kian
15 Ryanrex116
15 KJiptner
14 Kristoffer
13 mazei
13 Tim Reynolds
12 Escher
12 Garmon
12 Mats Valk
11 mpohl100
11 KevinK
11 Gabriel
11 cubedrummer67
11 Brett
11 FredM
11 fanwuq
11 SajberPinGu
11 King Koopa
11 Cerberus
11 ShadenSmith
10 Ville Sepp?nen
10 Rubixgod
10 36duong
9 oyyq99999
9 camcuber
9 rachmaninovian
9 jorge19ts
9 Siraj A.
8 CharlieCooper
8 cuber
7 Thompson
7 Leo
7 FU
7 jeff081692
6 fcwy1
6 Charlie Cooper
6 jackolanternsoup
5 deco122392
5 Squeek
5 mam046
5 Hubdra
5 MasakitChan
5 Ruggles
5 linkmaster03
5 Nghia
5 *LukeMayn*
5 typhoonbay2
5 Rebecca Hughey

*5x5x5*

535 AvGalen
395 Mike Hughey
384 Dene
292 ExoCorsair
194 masterofthebass
165 Derrick Eide17
160 philkt731
153 Erik
101 Jason Baum
85 Henrik
70 Jack
66 vlarsen
58 Ville Seppänen
58 Pedro
58 qqwref
54 tsaoenator
51 pjk
51 Jacco
45 jazzthief81
45 alexc
43 joey
39 not_kevin
37 Vault312
37 Karthik
34 Tim Reynolds
33 isaacthecuber
28 fazrulz
27 Laetitia
25 Rama
22 LarsN
18 gavnasty
18 Raffael
16 KJiptner
16 Kenny
14 Kian
13 Ryanrex116
13 aznblur
13 CraigBouchard
12 Piotr
10 Gabriel
10 Mats Valk
10 jorge19ts
8 oyyq99999
8 dudemanpp
7 KevinK
7 CharlieCooper
6 Garmon
6 Rubixcubematt
6 Ruggles
6 SajberPinGu
6 slncuber21
6 MistArts
6 Leo
6 Rebecca Hughey
6 Kristoffer

*6x6x6*

227 AvGalen
199 Mike Hughey
170 Dene
35 Jason Baum
30 Tim Reynolds
21 Laetitia
18 joey
11 Pedro
10 Jack
9 oyyq99999
9 Gabriel
9 Mats Valk
9 Jacco
9 Erik
8 cmhardw
7 Vault312

*7x7x7*

256 Dene
255 AvGalen
220 Mike Hughey
57 Derrick Eide17
32 Tim Reynolds
25 Laetitia
21 Jason Baum
18 not_kevin
11 Jack
9 oyyq99999
9 alexc
9 joey

*3x3 one handed*

521 Dene
440 AvGalen
425 philkt731
348 Mike Hughey
210 alexc
210 Jason Baum
201 Erik
192 Pedro
187 masterofthebass
149 Jude
143 Derrick Eide17
129 hdskull
93 Jacco
87 Ville Seppänen
76 fcwy1
72 Rubixcubematt
69 not_kevin
69 Henrik
64 fazrulz
59 sam
58 Vault312
58 qqwref
57 ExoCorsair
56 joey
55 Jai
54 ccchips296
54 Jack
51 Escher
49 Sa967St
49 pjk
48 tsaoenator
46 isaacthecuber
45 fanwuq
44 Hiram
44 vlarsen
43 Fobo911
43 malcolm
40 deathbypapercutz
39 FU
36 Piotr
30 dChan
29 EmersonHerrmann
29 Rama
27 slncuber21
26 MistArts
21 Sin-H
20 Garmon
20 Ryanrex116
19 Thompson
19 Karthik
18 Jh543
18 dudemanpp
17 Gunnar
16 CraigBouchard
14 gavnasty
14 syuhei222
14 Lofty
14 Kristoffer
13 blah
13 ThePizzaGuy92
12 oyyq99999
12 mazei
12 Ville Sepp?nen
12 Laetitia
12 *LukeMayn*
11 jorge19ts
11 Tim Reynolds
11 Brett
11 hawkmp4
10 Squeek
10 FredM
10 Raffael
10 Kenny
9 ConnorCuber
8 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
8 78904321
7 mande
7 KevinK
7 MasakitChan
7 SajberPinGu
6 Charlie Cooper
6 CharlieCooper
6 jackolanternsoup
6 dolphyfan
6 Cerberus
5 Kian
5 Koen
5 Callum
5 Paiev
5 DennisStrehlau

*3x3 with feet*

331 Dene
270 Mike Hughey
36 Derrick Eide17
22 ExoCorsair
10 CraigBouchard
8 isaacthecuber
8 Erik
6 Tim Reynolds
6 masterofthebass
5 oyyq99999
5 Escher
5 vlarsen
5 Henrik

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

352 Mike Hughey
295 philkt731
259 AvGalen
176 cmhardw
168 Derrick Eide17
142 joey
123 alexc
117 ExoCorsair
90 Erik
77 Jason Baum
54 masterofthebass
51 Jude
48 jeff081692
47 hdskull
41 tim
37 Jack
35 MatsLuthman
29 fanwuq
24 vlarsen
24 qqwref
22 Kenny
21 not_kevin
19 MistArts
17 fazrulz
16 TimC
14 dChan
14 CraigBouchard
14 Kristoffer
10 KevinK
9 Joey Gouly
9 hawkmp4
9 *LukeMayn*
8 Garmon
8 Mats Valk
7 camcuber
7 Ville Seppänen
6 oyyq99999
6 Alex DiTuro
6 LarsN
6 ShadenSmith
6 Jacco
5 nitrocan
5 Tim Reynolds
5 Henrik
4 Boopyman
4 Charlie Cooper
4 Vault312
4 InternetTom
4 dolphyfan
4 sam
4 isaacthecuber

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

525 Mike Hughey
366 AvGalen
340 cmhardw
296 philkt731
280 alexc
194 Derrick Eide17
185 Jason Baum
181 Karthik
181 joey
166 Henrik
136 Ville Seppänen
119 Pedro
99 tim
96 masterofthebass
93 Hiram
82 hdskull
81 tsaoenator
74 Jude
66 KJiptner
63 Erik
57 Rubixcubematt
57 Jacco
49 Dene
47 not_kevin
45 rafal
45 MistArts
41 LarsN
41 ShadenSmith
37 MatsLuthman
35 vlarsen
33 fazrulz
33 qqwref
31 amateurguy
30 nitrocan
30 fanwuq
29 malcolm
28 Sa967St
27 ccchips296
26 Jack
25 Piotr
25 jeff081692
24 ThePizzaGuy92
23 dChan
21 CraigBouchard
20 cookingfat
20 Kenny
19 Nghia
18 ExoCorsair
17 TimC
15 iainfs
15 Raffael
14 KevinK
14 Ville Sepp?nen
14 KConny
13 McWizzle94
12 Lucas Garron
11 isaacthecuber
10 oyyq99999
10 sheriff
10 mkriegs
9 SajberPinGu
8 mazei
8 blah
8 Vault312
8 Hubdra
8 NoahE
7 mande
7 pete
6 Kian
6 ConnorCuber
6 Tim Reynolds
6 dolphyfan
6 Lotsofsloths
6 FU

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

490 Mike Hughey
360 cmhardw
146 Pedro
114 Ville Seppänen
93 alexc
87 Henrik
78 tim
73 Jason Baum
53 MatsLuthman
49 masterofthebass
33 rafal
26 ShadenSmith
24 Derrick Eide17
21 dbeyer
10 KConny
10 CraigBouchard
9 Ville Sepp?nen
8 oyyq99999
8 Lucas Garron
8 LarsN
8 Karthik
8 joey

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

549 Mike Hughey
275 cmhardw
92 rafal
84 Ville Seppänen
72 alexc
23 tim
20 Derrick Eide17
10 oyyq99999
10 Henrik

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

324 Mike Hughey

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

364 Mike Hughey
15 cmhardw
14 alexc

*3x3 Multi blind*

637 Mike Hughey
272 tim
193 alexc
118 Pedro
104 Henrik
99 Karthik
71 rafal
68 Derrick Eide17
29 DennisStrehlau
29 joey
20 philkt731
19 Ville Seppänen
18 Rubixcubematt
12 Kenny
11 Jacco
10 ShadenSmith
10 hdskull
9 LarsN
6 Raffael
6 ThePizzaGuy92
5 MatsLuthman
4 oyyq99999
4 Kian
4 fazrulz
4 pete
4 masterofthebass

*3x3 Match the scramble*

302 AvGalen
217 Mike Hughey
90 philkt731
25 Fobo911
21 not_kevin
20 gavnasty
13 masterofthebass
8 Tim Reynolds
7 Ville Seppänen
7 qqwref
7 joey
6 oyyq99999
5 Koen
5 Laetitia
5 Stachuk1992
5 Vault312
5 Derrick Eide17
5 Jacco
5 Pedro

*2-3-4 Relay*

214 AvGalen
154 Mike Hughey
121 philkt731
50 alexc
33 Jude
32 Vault312
26 fazrulz
21 not_kevin
18 MistArts
16 Rubixcubematt
15 *LukeMayn*
13 Jacco
13 Pedro
11 Kian
11 vlarsen
10 Raffael
10 tsaoenator
10 isaacthecuber
9 Ryanrex116
9 slncuber21
9 ExoCorsair
9 masterofthebass
8 Joey Gouly
8 Karthik
8 joey
7 oyyq99999
7 KevinK
7 cubedrummer67
7 mam046
7 ThePizzaGuy92
6 mazei
6 Jai
6 Derrick Eide17
5 King Koopa
4 Escher
4 Laetitia
4 Charlie Cooper
4 CharlieCooper
3 Koen
3 Garmon
3 fcwy1
3 Stachuk1992
3 icke
3 Rebecca Hughey

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

327 AvGalen
253 Mike Hughey
208 philkt731
86 masterofthebass
56 ExoCorsair
54 Jason Baum
49 vlarsen
44 Erik
38 qqwref
24 Pedro
23 Jack
22 Vault312
21 icke
20 Henrik
19 alexc
19 isaacthecuber
17 not_kevin
15 Karthik
13 Ryanrex116
13 Derrick Eide17
12 fazrulz
12 rafal
12 CraigBouchard
11 Kian
11 Jacco
10 Raffael
10 aznblur
8 KevinK
7 oyyq99999
7 Joey Gouly
7 Piotr
7 tsaoenator
6 Charlie Cooper
6 joey
5 Laetitia
5 dolphyfan
5 slncuber21
5 TimC
4 Koen
4 Ville Seppänen
4 CharlieCooper
4 Cerberus
4 MistArts
4 Kenny
4 Kristoffer
4 jeff081692

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*

160 AvGalen
132 Mike Hughey
7 oyyq99999
6 joey
5 mrCage

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*

197 AvGalen
158 Mike Hughey
7 oyyq99999
6 joey

*Magic*

156 Mike Hughey
156 AvGalen
64 Henrik
50 PeterV
37 ExoCorsair
37 sam
36 masterofthebass
32 36duong
31 Erik
26 fcwy1
23 Vault312
15 Marie Hughey
13 Jacco
12 Jai
12 Derrick Eide17
12 Kenneth
12 Rebecca Hughey
10 Ryanrex116
9 joey
8 Fobo911
7 Carson
7 Raffael
6 Lid
6 Crickets
6 moogra
6 Ewks
6 slncuber21
6 Swordsman Kirby
5 oyyq99999
5 whathelin
5 Boopyman
5 blah
4 KevinK
4 Tim Reynolds
4 qqwref
4 Jack
3 linkmaster03

*Master Magic*

157 Mike Hughey
114 AvGalen
48 ExoCorsair
44 masterofthebass
43 sam
34 Erik
19 Henrik
16 Rebecca Hughey
15 Kenneth
14 Marie Hughey
11 qqwref
8 Jacco
4 oyyq99999
4 Lid
4 Swordsman Kirby
2 Tim Reynolds
2 joey

*Snake*

11 fcwy1
8 Ryanrex116
7 Derrick Eide17
5 slncuber21
4 Thompson
4 alexc
4 Mike Hughey
2 Tim Reynolds

*Clock*

190 AvGalen
85 Mike Hughey
39 Vault312
39 masterofthebass
35 Koen
16 Derrick Eide17
13 MistArts
13 Jacco
11 Henrik
10 qqwref
6 Garmon
6 Tim Reynolds
6 Swordsman Kirby
6 CraigBouchard
5 Lid
4 oyyq99999
4 TimC
3 Hadley4000
3 Erik

*Pyraminx*

165 Mike Hughey
161 AvGalen
96 Erik
92 masterofthebass
85 Derrick Eide17
37 ExoCorsair
36 Jai
25 Piotr
24 Laetitia
24 fcwy1
21 Jack
18 Ryanrex116
18 Pedro
18 Henrik
17 Jude
12 qqwref
12 joey
11 erc
9 linkmaster03
7 Garmon
7 ConnorCuber
7 CharlieCooper
7 Jh543
6 Charlie Cooper
6 Hadley4000
6 Kenneth
5 Koen
5 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
5 fanwuq
5 Siraj A.
4 Mats Valk
4 Tim Reynolds
4 SajberPinGu
4 dolphyfan
4 Ewks
4 CraigBouchard
3 hawkmp4
3 slncuber21
3 MistArts

*Megaminx*

320 Mike Hughey
308 AvGalen
52 masterofthebass
50 Derrick Eide17
49 philkt731
47 Pedro
45 Laetitia
44 Koen
30 Henrik
27 hawkmp4
25 ROOT
25 Erik
21 Ryanrex116
19 qqwref
16 Karthik
16 Jack
15 jazzthief81
15 Dene
10 Vault312
8 oyyq99999
8 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
7 erc
5 Ville Seppänen
5 Rubixcubematt
5 tim

*Square-1*

325 AvGalen
299 Mike Hughey
123 masterofthebass
74 Derrick Eide17
68 Pedro
59 Erik
42 Jason Baum
40 jazzthief81
30 vlarsen
26 erc
24 rubiksfriend
16 Jack
15 fcwy1
15 not_kevin
15 Jude
14 MTGjumper
13 sgowal
7 oyyq99999
7 Mats Valk
7 Tim Reynolds
6 Laetitia
6 ConnorCuber
5 Ryanrex116
5 hawkmp4
5 Kenny

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

648 Mike Hughey
441 guusrs
436 AvGalen
255 philkt731
193 MistArts
182 Mirek
128 Jude
117 Derrick Eide17
101 Vault312
87 Jack
74 FredM
72 hdskull
67 fanwuq
59 joey
50 pete
50 Erik
45 Jacco
42 cmhardw
40 Piotr
39 Ville Seppänen
34 ExoCorsair
27 alexc

25 Swordsman Kirby
24 Dene
23 fazrulz
18 gogozerg
18 vlarsen
17 *LukeMayn*
17 mrCage
17 qqwref
16 Sin-H
15 TMOY
15 mazei
15 Tim Reynolds
14 Ville Sepp?nen
14 nitrocan
14 Pedro
13 Kamil (shatan) Gorski
13 KConny
13 CraigBouchard
12 Escher
12 Raffael
11 StefanPochmann
11 Kian
11 Laetitia
11 Stachuk1992

*4x4x4 fewest moves*

417 Mike Hughey
84 philkt731
17 Lucas Garron
17 MistArts


----------

